# Advice for my first lighting kit



## Coffeepillow (Nov 19, 2009)

I am looking for a lighting kit that fits my needs, but I am so lost when it comes to looking for one, so I figured I would ask for some help.  I just graduated from college last May and I was allowed to use their lights, which were very expensive but worked exactly to my needs, but now I need my own lights and I don't have much money to spend.

I do HDR images with figures, so I need something bright enough that my longest exposures are short enough to prevent ghosting from movement.  I have never used a flash before to make hdr images (i'm not even sure how plausible it is), so I would like to have continuous lights.  I also need to be able to diffuse them, so an umbrella or soft box attachment is necessary.  Also, i would like to be able to use color filters as well for the lights.

I only need 2 or 3 lights and I am looking for something under $500

I know this sounds like a lot, but any advice that you can give is welcome.  Thank you!


----------



## Thomas Cross (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome. Did you end up finding anything. I just made my first post trying to locate a lighting kit. Have you had any success or do you have any advice for me? I also am looking for a 2 or 3 light setup, with monolights and a soft box.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 5, 2016)

Necrolighting haha. I think they did its been 7 years.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Cross_ I saw your post today... I posted this to it:

Three lights is pretty useful, for many,many set-ups. Having three lights is helpful in getting even background lighting, such as elevating medium-gray paper up to PURE white: that is easy with three lights, or four, or five lights.
You do NOT need a ton of flash power. Buy FLASH for the best value, and easiest motion-stopping.

I have Speedotron Black Line and Brown Line gear, big sets of both, and many different 'types" of lights...but you can get by with just "standard" light units, ones which have 100 to 120 degree beam spread. But, getting by is not the same as being able to control the spread of light: for controlling the light, there are a few accessories I consider essential" honeycomb grids (AKA grid spots, grid) for standard metal reflectors, and also barn door sets.

If you want to be able to light PEOPLE, umbrellas and soft boxes work well, but for controlling the light, for hair lights, there are grids, diffusers, and barn door sets. A softbox is a fine tool, for sure, but it's nice to be able to light or control the light in a fine, finessed sort of manner.

For beginners, I suggest Adorama's FlashPoint 320M monolights, 2 or 4 of those at $99 each, four light stands, two sets of barn doors for the standard reflector, two 45-inch umbrella boxes, and the grid set.


Total cost? Maybe $895, for everything. You could light a LOT with these basics and three, or four, identical, 150 Watt-second monolight flash units.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 5, 2016)

Awesome advice Derrel!

I added a Monolight to my setup since you advised me  last fall! Love it. Love my speedlights too. Some fun having light at your fingertips!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Awesome advice Derrel!
> 
> I added a Monolight to my setup since you advised me  last fall! Love it. Love my speedlights too. Some fun having light at your fingertips!



Agreed, having "light at your fingertips" is a rewarding thing! Light is...critical!

There is a LOT of stuff on the web regarding lighting, but NOT that much on how to actually refine and shape the light using reflectors, scrims, grids, and diffusers. The vast majority of YouTube has been taken over by noobs showing off brand-new gear, and IMPORTANT, really IMPORTANT ancillary stuff like honeycomb grids is harder to find.

The biggest issue with "kits" is this: two lights, both with big, broad-sweep lighting units, and not much else. That's fine for simple work, and the companies that sell a two-umbrella, or a two-softbox kit, really are not helping people the way they would be helped if they had access to the really important accessories: light shaping, and light-control accessories: grids, barn doors, and diffusing filters or 'caps'; for standard lighting units.


----------



## pinecone81 (Nov 5, 2016)

Good suggestions, but you know this thread started 7 years ago and got its first response today. 

I have been contemplating those "cowboy" lighting deals on Amazon for a while, just to learn on something and see what works for me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

